
The CEO’s CEO - jayliew
http://bhorowitz.com/2011/04/27/the-ceos-ceo/
======
gmurphy
As it took a small amount of searching, here's more info about the company
(Magnet) mentioned at the end of the article:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/04/27/alfred-
chuang...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/04/27/alfred-chuang-
attracts-andreessen-horowitz-with-new-company-magnet/)

And their site: <http://magnet.com/>

------
nateberkopec
Ben Horowitz should release a mixtape - his blog always has an awesome semi-
business-related rap song.

